# hello world!



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

A very nice forum you have here. I have to confess... I have been lurking around here quite a while but never had the courage to register and order my own caffe. (lol typical eh?)

For over 1 year I have been looking for my type but I can't deside it. My primary objective is to find it!

Hope we get along and sorry for my english, I'm not native.


Quaris


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Quaris and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Quaris. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello Quaris!!! ^^

Don't worry about the lurking thing. Hundreds of people lurk here every day 

And your english is just fine. I didn't notice until you pointed it out. Good luck on finding your type!

-Lion


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. You'll find out a lot of information here.


----------



## Flamethrower (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome! I just joined the forum today too so I am a fellow newbie. I am having a great time so far so hope you do too. Hopefully we can help you figure out your type also! :tongue:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Quaris. I like your name.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Quaris,you seem like a very nice person ,it's nice to meet you:laughing:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I would say introvert is fairly obvious. That being said what types out of the Ixxx series do you think you are, and which do you think you're not, and why?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Bear said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would say introvert is fairly obvious. That being said what types out of the Ixxx series do you think you are, and which do you think you're not, and why?



I'm pretty sure it's IxxP with a strong P. I can't deside anything and I'm always unsure. 

N/S: Not sure. I like abstract thinking and I think if it's an N function then it is Ne. BUT I heard somewhere that Ne can be confused with Se so I'm hopeless again.
T/F: I care about peoples feelings but I like truth and I absolutely HATE lying. I can also be very logical when discussing things with my NT friend.

edit: sry, I should be talking about this in another section =D


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quaris said:


> I'm pretty sure it's IxxP with a strong P. I can't deside anything and I'm always unsure.
> 
> N/S: Not sure. I like abstract thinking and I think if it's an N function then it is Ne. BUT I heard somewhere that Ne can be confused with Se so I'm hopeless again.
> T/F: I care about peoples feelings but I like truth and I absolutely HATE lying. I can also be very logical when discussing things with my NT friend.


Right off the cuff, I'd say INFP.

Maybe Ne gets confused with Se... but abstraction doesnt. So if you think/feel in abstract terms I would not confuse that with Se. Do you sometimes overlook things other people see... spots on a rug. Stain on a shirt. Maybe come across as a bit absent minded to others?

Your morals and such reside in Fi. That's where we process our die hard values. So that drive for truth could come from a very active Fi. 

I find that of the feeling types, NFs come closest to looking like thinkers. Which would allow you easy conversation with your NT friend.


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Bear said:


> Right off the cuff, I'd say INFP.
> 
> Maybe Ne gets confused with Se... but abstraction doesnt. So if you think/feel in abstract terms I would not confuse that with Se. Do you sometimes overlook things other people see... spots on a rug. Stain on a shirt. Maybe come across as a bit absent minded to others?
> 
> ...


Maybe you are right. I actually came out mostly as INFP in tests but the descriptions always scared me away. It's really hard to know myself  
Thanks, you helped a lot with just that. Somehow you cleared my mind a bit.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Quaris!


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Eylrid said:


> Welcome Quaris!



There goes the man with the same astrology sign and enneagram type! Very high possibility that the mbti is the same too :shocked:.


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Quaris said:


> Maybe you are right. I actually came out mostly as INFP in tests but the descriptions always scared me away. It's really hard to know myself
> Thanks, you helped a lot with just that. Somehow you cleared my mind a bit.


when i first knew about my personality type It made it easier to accept my flaws cause i knew that there are other people like me
just try to read the descriptions you'll like it after a while:wink:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

World says "Hello you, nice to meet you, care for a cup of java?"


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you have a favorite programming language?


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

knght990 said:


> World says "Hello you, nice to meet you, care for a cup of java?"


Noob says "I'd love to. But we can't talk much about programming if that's what you are after"(reason in my next reply)

edit: oh, wait. Java was a language! Well, it seems impossible to have that cup then I guess.


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

Bear said:


> Do you have a favorite programming language?



I think I picked the wrong title. I'm not much of a programmer really. The only one I have tried is python.
hmm, maybe I should try it again when I get home. (4 days traveling starting now --->)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quaris said:


> I think I picked the wrong title. I'm not much of a programmer really. The only one I have tried is python.
> hmm, maybe I should try it again when I get home. (4 days traveling starting now --->)


Was just curious.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, Quaris. Welcome to the Cafe.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Quaris said:


> never had the courage to register and order my own caffe.


Welcome!

Kitty for you:


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Kitty for you:


omg! I will have nightmares tonight! Those eyes are from another world! 
But anywayz, thanks for the kitty <3


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, I'm new too. I was looking at these forums for a while, but finally decided to join because they look fun.


----------



## Quaris (Aug 3, 2009)

totefee said:


> Hi, I'm new too. I was looking at these forums for a while, but finally decided to join because they look fun.


Hei! Good to have you here. 
Hell yeah! It is fun!


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Quaris said:


> There goes the man with the same astrology sign and enneagram type! Very high possibility that the mbti is the same too :shocked:.


Pretty close.:laughing: My sister is an ENFP. I get along really well with her.


----------

